# Partita Iva for Canadian



## Goldsmith (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi folks,
I have a question. I am a Canadian citizen and a resident in France. I am a goldsmith and I was hoping to open up a shop in Italy so I could sell my jewellery. I saw a commercialista today who told me as I am not European and not a resident in Italy, I am not aloud to open a business and I would not be given a Partita Iva in Liguria but that it might be aloud in other provinces. Can anyone help me with this? Is it possible to open up a business in Italy as a non-resident?
Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't have a ready answer for you but, just to be clear, what exactly is your legal status in France?


----------



## Goldsmith (Jun 16, 2016)

I have been a resident in France for 3 years on a titre de sejour competances et talents. I have just received another 3 years.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Once you reach 5 years of continuous legal residence in France you can apply for an EC Long Term Residence Permit. Once you have that type of permit in hand then you would be eligible to settle in Italy to live and work. Acquisition of French citizenship is another viable option, and that also requires at least 5 years of continuous legal residence in France.


----------

